# Option 40 MOS Choices



## Stingray01 (May 8, 2020)

Hello Rangers, I have already posted an introduction but just in case, I will introduce myself once more. I am a 19 year old college student from Southern California, and I have been heavily looking into an Option 40 contract for the 75th Ranger Regiment.

To my understanding, there are numerous MOS options in the regiment. I have been looking specifically into 11B, as well as 13F. Although, I have heard that due to the fact that 11B has so many candidates in RASP, it is much harder to achieve this spot in the regiment. Therefore, I have been looking into 13F. What would you all recommend? I understand in the end it’s up to me to be a man and make a decision, but I just wanted to get some input from the Rangers that have been there. Thank you.


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 8, 2020)

What exactly do you want to do?

Do you want to jump out of planes and blow shit up?  Do you want some semblance of a technical career post-service at some point? You want to kill Commies for Mommy?  

The Regiment has a ton of jobs, especially now. Nobody I know that didn't just suck at Rangering in general, didn't like being in Regiment, no matter the MOS.


----------



## Stingray01 (May 8, 2020)

Ranger Psych,

Thank you for the response. I’m primarily looking into the Combat Arms MOS options. I was originally only looking at the 11x Option 40 Contract, but I have read that since there are so many 11Bs in RASP, it makes it harder for them to earn a spot in the Regiment. It seems like 13F is a very underrated job in the Regiment.


----------



## DasBoot (May 8, 2020)

Stingray01 said:


> Ranger Psych,
> 
> Thank you for the response. I’m primarily looking into the Combat Arms MOS options. I was originally only looking at the 11x Option 40 Contract, but I have read that since there are so many 11Bs in RASP, it makes it harder for them to earn a spot in the Regiment. It seems like 13F is a very underrated job in the Regiment.


When you say “harder to earn a spot in Regiment” what do you mean?
If you pass RASP as an 11B you will be going to a Battalion. It’s not like you will graduate and then be told “sorry no room here are your orders to Ft. Bragg.”

13F is pretty cool in Batt. You always make manifest overseas, and if you make it to the E5 level you’ll be able to earn your JTAC qualification. It’s a pretty great gig.


----------



## Stingray01 (May 8, 2020)

Ranger DasBoot,

Thank you for the reply. Basically what I meant by “harder to get into regiment,” was that I read somewhere that since there are so many 11Bs in RASP, they may not need all of them. So even if they get to the very end of RASP, since they don’t need that many 11Bs, you stand a chance of not getting selected. 

That may not be true, but that’s what I’ve read from research, as opposed to a 13F, which won’t have as much competition to fill a slot. Again I have no idea whether or not that is the case.


----------



## DasBoot (May 8, 2020)

Stingray01 said:


> Ranger DasBoot,
> 
> Thank you for the reply. Basically what I meant by “harder to get into regiment,” was that I read somewhere that since there are so many 11Bs in RASP, they may not need all of them. So even if they get to the very end of RASP, since they don’t need that many 11Bs, you stand a chance of not getting selected.
> 
> That may not be true, but that’s what I’ve read from research, as opposed to a 13F, which won’t have as much competition to fill a slot. Again I have no idea whether or not that is the case.


That’s not a thing.


----------



## DA SWO (May 8, 2020)

13F, you won't be sorry


----------



## Stingray01 (May 8, 2020)

DasBoot said:


> When you say “harder to earn a spot in Regiment” what do you mean?
> If you pass RASP as an 11B you will be going to a Battalion. It’s not like you will graduate and then be told “sorry no room here are your orders to Ft. Bragg.”
> 
> 13F is pretty cool in Batt. You always make manifest overseas, and if you make it to the E5 level you’ll be able to earn your JTAC qualification. It’s a pretty great gig.





DA SWO said:


> 13F, you won't be sorry





DA SWO said:


> 13F, you won't be sorry


Out of Curiosity, will a 13F always get assigned to a platoon with the Infantrymen? (This would be preferable)


----------



## DasBoot (May 9, 2020)

Stingray01 said:


> Out of Curiosity, will a 13F always get assigned to a platoon with the Infantrymen? (This would be preferable)


Typically yes.


----------

